

Study: Alcohol More Deadly Than Heroin - techverde
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/39938704/ns/health-addictions/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Report from the BBC, and much dicussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1855713>

If you prefer an American report on this British report, there's also the CNN
version here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1856456>

